# [kde] Connex. user imposs. (sauf session secours) [Résolu]

## bivittatus

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!

Ca fait maintenant bien 2 mois que je me prends la tête sur un problème qui doit certainement avoir une solution des plus simples mais qui m'échappe totalement!

J'utilise kde (en mode dépouillé total au niveau du bureau, terminaux et conky en transparence, mais avec les effets de bureau malgré tout), et il m'est impossible de me connecter à une session "normale"!

Par contre, en session de secours, pas de problème, je me connecte, mais bien entendu, je perds tous mes effets (transparence et tout le tintamarre). Du coup, je peux utiliser mon kde, mais il est moche au possible!   :Smile: 

Je pencherais vers un problème avec un des effets qui me pourrirait la connexion, mais...rien de moins sûr!

Du coup, je ne sais pas quoi poster pour vous permettre de m'aider et je ne veux pas faire un post à rallonge poiur rien, donc n'hésitez pas à me demander de vous poster le résultat de commandes, de logs ou des fichiers de config, je le ferai avec grand plaisir!   :Embarassed: 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!   :Cool: 

----------

## guilc

C'est à dire impossibilité de se connecter ? La session démarre et ça crashe au moment ou il va pour afficher le bureau ?

C'est arrivé suite à une MAJ de kde ?

J'ai déjà eu ce genre de soucis avec l'effet "flou" qui visiblement est assez exigeant au niveau des primitives OGL que le driver graphique doit gérer.

Tu as essayé juste en supprimant le fichier de conf kwin (~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc) ?

----------

## bivittatus

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse!

Oui effectivement, je cherche à me logger, kdm s'efface pour laisser place à un bel écran noir et kdm s'affiche de nouveau en attente d'un mot de passe.

Il y a des chances que ce soit arrivé à la suite d'une mise à jour de kde oui, mais sur le moment, je n'ai pas vraiment fait attention...  :Embarassed: 

J'ai essayé, comme tu me l'as conseillé, de supprimer mon kwinrc, mais rien à faire. Avant de poster hier, j'ai même supprimé l'intégralité de mon ~/.kde/share/config sans succès.

Je soupçonne effectivement un effet qui me foutrait le foin là-dedans, mais comment faire un RAZ des effets ou directement les désactiver?

Merci... :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

La suppression du kwinrc fait justement la réinitialisation des effets (ils sont configurés dans ce fichier)...

Si ça crashe avant d'afficher les icones de progression de l'ouverture de session, c'est pas les effets. Les effets sont chargés après ces icones de progression, lors de la transition avec le bureau.

Si ça crashe avant, faut ptet chercher du côté du fichier /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?

----------

## bivittatus

Bon, alors déjà, j'avais tout faux!  :Laughing: 

Voici un Xorg.0.log que je viens de provoquer!

```
This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

[ 94792.928] 

X.Org X Server 1.13.2.901 (1.13.3 RC 1)

Release Date: 2013-02-15

[ 94792.928] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[ 94792.928] Build Operating System: Linux 3.8.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[ 94792.928] Current Operating System: Linux bivittatus 3.8.1-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Mar 2 10:49:08 CET 2013 x86_64

[ 94792.928] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap

[ 94792.928] Build Date: 02 March 2013  10:37:37AM

[ 94792.928]  

[ 94792.928] Current version of pixman: 0.29.2

[ 94792.928]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[ 94792.929] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[ 94792.929] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Mar  3 21:35:30 2013

[ 94792.929] (==) Using config file: "/etc/xorg.conf"

[ 94792.929] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[ 94792.929] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[ 94792.929] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[ 94792.929] (**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

[ 94792.929] (**) |   |-->Monitor "bluesky"

[ 94792.929] (**) |   |-->Device "geforce"

[ 94792.929] (**) Option "IgnoreABI" "on"

[ 94792.929] (**) Ignoring ABI Version

[ 94792.929] (==) Automatically adding devices

[ 94792.929] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[ 94792.929] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[ 94792.929] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera" does not exist.

[ 94792.929]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 94792.929] (**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[ 94792.929] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[ 94792.929] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[ 94792.929] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[ 94792.929] (II) Loader magic: 0x811c20

[ 94792.929] (II) Module ABI versions:

[ 94792.929]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[ 94792.929]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[ 94792.929]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[ 94792.929]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[ 94792.930] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0640:1462:1573 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ef00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[ 94792.930] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[ 94792.930] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[ 94792.930] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[ 94792.930] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[ 94792.930] (II) Module "dbe" already built-in

[ 94792.930] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[ 94792.930] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in

[ 94792.930] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[ 94792.930] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[ 94792.942] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[ 94792.942]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[ 94792.942]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[ 94792.942] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  313.18  Wed Jan  9 15:34:35 PST 2013

[ 94792.942] Loading extension GLX

[ 94792.942] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[ 94792.942] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[ 94792.942] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[ 94792.942]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[ 94792.942]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[ 94792.942] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  313.18  Wed Jan  9 15:15:26 PST 2013

[ 94792.942] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[ 94792.943] (++) using VT number 7

[ 94792.943] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[ 94792.943] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[ 94792.943] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[ 94792.943] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 94792.943]    compiled for 1.13.2.901, module version = 1.0.0

[ 94792.943]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[ 94792.943] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[ 94792.943] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[ 94792.943] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[ 94792.943] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[ 94792.943] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[ 94792.943] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[ 94792.943] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[ 94792.943] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

[ 94792.943] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

[ 94792.943] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

[ 94792.943] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DynamicTwinView" "false"

[ 94792.943] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[ 94792.943] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEDID" "true"

[ 94792.943] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "1"

[ 94792.943] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[ 94793.527] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (LG Electronics W2353 (CRT-1)) does not support NVIDIA

[ 94793.527] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     3D Vision stereo.

[ 94793.528] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9500 GT (G96) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[ 94793.528] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[ 94793.528] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.94.57.00.00

[ 94793.528] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[ 94793.531] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce 9500 GT at PCI:1:0:0

[ 94793.531] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[ 94793.531] (--) NVIDIA(0):     LG Electronics W2353 (CRT-1) (connected)

[ 94793.531] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0

[ 94793.531] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1

[ 94793.531] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[ 94793.531] (--) NVIDIA(0): LG Electronics W2353 (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[ 94793.531] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[ 94793.531] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: Internal Single Link TMDS

[ 94793.531] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[ 94793.531] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: Internal Single Link TMDS

[ 94793.531] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[ 94793.531] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device LG Electronics W2353 (CRT-1) (Using EDID

[ 94793.531] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

[ 94793.533] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "CRT-1:1080p"; removing.

[ 94793.533] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[ 94793.533] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT-1:1920x1080_60"

[ 94793.533] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

[ 94793.556] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 94); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[ 94793.556] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[ 94793.556] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

[ 94793.556] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[ 94793.556] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[ 94793.558] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[ 94793.559] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[ 94793.559] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[ 94793.559] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[ 94793.559] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[ 94793.559] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[ 94793.559] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[ 94793.559] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[ 94793.561] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "CRT-1:1920x1080_60"

[ 94793.594] Loading extension NV-GLX

[ 94793.603] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[ 94793.603] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[ 94793.603] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[ 94793.604] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[ 94793.604] Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[ 94793.604] Loading extension XINERAMA

[ 94793.604] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[ 94793.604] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[ 94793.604] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[ 94793.604] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[ 94793.604] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[ 94793.604] (--) RandR disabled

[ 94793.608] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[ 94793.747] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event4)

[ 94793.747] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 94793.747] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[ 94793.747] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[ 94793.747] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[ 94793.747] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 94793.747]    compiled for 1.13.2, module version = 2.7.3

[ 94793.747]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[ 94793.747]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 18.0

[ 94793.747] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[ 94793.747] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[ 94793.747] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[ 94793.747] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[ 94793.747] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[ 94793.747] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[ 94793.747] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input4/event4"

[ 94793.747] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[ 94793.747] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[ 94793.747] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[ 94793.747] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[ 94793.767] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[ 94793.767] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 94793.767] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[ 94793.767] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[ 94793.767] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[ 94793.767] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[ 94793.767] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[ 94793.767] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[ 94793.767] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[ 94793.767] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input3/event3"

[ 94793.767] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[ 94793.768] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[ 94793.768] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[ 94793.768] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[ 94793.768] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event1)

[ 94793.768] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 94793.768] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[ 94793.768] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[ 94793.768] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[ 94793.768] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[ 94793.768] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc52b

[ 94793.768] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[ 94793.768] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[ 94793.768] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/input/input7/event1"

[ 94793.768] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[ 94793.768] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[ 94793.768] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[ 94793.768] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[ 94793.768] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event2)

[ 94793.768] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[ 94793.768] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 94793.768] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "mouse-all"

[ 94793.768] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[ 94793.768] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[ 94793.768] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[ 94793.768] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[ 94793.768] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc52b

[ 94793.768] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found 20 mouse buttons

[ 94793.768] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[ 94793.768] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[ 94793.768] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

[ 94793.768] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found absolute axes

[ 94793.768] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[ 94793.768] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[ 94793.768] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[ 94793.768] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[ 94793.768] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Adding scrollwheel support

[ 94793.768] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[ 94793.768] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[ 94793.769] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.1/input/input8/event2"

[ 94793.769] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[ 94793.769] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[ 94793.769] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[ 94793.769] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[ 94793.769] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[ 94793.769] (WW) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: ignoring absolute axes.

[ 94793.769] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[ 94793.769] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[ 94793.769] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[ 94793.769] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[ 94793.769] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse1)

[ 94793.769] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 94793.769] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 94793.769] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) (/dev/input/event0)

[ 94793.769] (**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[ 94793.769] (**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Applying InputClass "mouse-all"

[ 94793.769] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)'

[ 94793.769] (**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): always reports core events

[ 94793.769] (**) evdev: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[ 94793.769] (--) evdev: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Vendor 0x45e Product 0x40

[ 94793.769] (--) evdev: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Found 3 mouse buttons

[ 94793.769] (--) evdev: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Found scroll wheel(s)

[ 94793.769] (--) evdev: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Found relative axes

[ 94793.769] (--) evdev: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Found x and y relative axes

[ 94793.769] (II) evdev: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Configuring as mouse

[ 94793.769] (II) evdev: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Adding scrollwheel support

[ 94793.769] (**) evdev: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[ 94793.769] (**) evdev: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[ 94793.769] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input6/event0"

[ 94793.769] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)" (type: MOUSE, id 10)

[ 94793.769] (II) evdev: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): initialized for relative axes.

[ 94793.770] (**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[ 94793.770] (**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): (accel) acceleration profile 0

[ 94793.770] (**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[ 94793.770] (**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[ 94793.770] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) (/dev/input/mouse0)

[ 94793.770] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 94793.770] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 94793.770] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event5)

[ 94793.770] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 94793.770] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
```

evdev a l'air de faire des siennes, mais pourquoi est-ce que ça fonctionnerait en session de secours si c'était ça?

----------

## guilc

Bof non, y a pas d'erreur là, pas de crash de X. Bah je sais pas.

Du côté du ~/.xsession-errors y a rien d'intéressant ? Si ça crashe tôt u début de la session, devrait rien y avoir dedans mais bon...

----------

## bivittatus

Voilà le .xsession-errors tout beau tout neuf...!

```
startkde: Starting up...

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.

kbuildsycoca4 running...

kbuildsycoca4(31146) KBuildSycoca::checkTimestamps: checking file timestamps

kbuildsycoca4(31146) KBuildSycoca::checkTimestamps: timestamps check ok

kbuildsycoca4(31146) kdemain: Emitting notifyDatabaseChanged ()

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/SAMSUNG_HD103UJ_S13PJ1LS907330" : property "Drive" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/HL_DT_ST_DVDRAM_GH22NS50_K3T997E5648" : property "Drive" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/SAMSUNG_HD103UJ_S13PJ1LS907330" : property "DeviceNumber" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/SAMSUNG_HD103UJ_S13PJ1LS907330" : property "Device" does not exist 

kded(31145)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

QDBusConnection: name 'org.kde.kglobalaccel' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.5'

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

kwin(31160) KActivities::Manager::self: Activity: The kactivitymanagerd service is still not registered

kwin(31160) KActivities::ConsumerPrivate::ConsumerPrivate: We are checking whether the service is present false

kwin(31160) KWin::Extensions::init: Extensions: shape: 0x "11"  composite: 0x "4"  render: 0x "b"  fixes: 0x "50"  non_native_pixmaps:  true

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.

kwin(31160) KDecorationPlugins::canLoad: kwin : path  "/usr/lib64/kde4/kwin3_oxygen.so"  for  "kwin3_oxygen"

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

kwin(31160): ""restore1" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(31160): ""fsrestore1" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(31160): ""fsrestore2" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(31160): ""restore3" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(31160): ""fsrestore3" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(31160): ""restore4" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(31160): ""fsrestore4" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(31160): ""restore5" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(31160): ""fsrestore5" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(31160): ""fsrestore6" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(31160): ""fsrestore7" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(31160): ""fsrestore8" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(31160): ""fsrestore9" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(31160): ""fsrestore10" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(31160): ""fsrestore11" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(31160) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  4

kwin(31160) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(31160) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  4

kwin(31160) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

Module  "resources" is registered 

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

Module  "activities" is registered 

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

kwin(31160) KWin::Compositor::slotCompositingOptionsInitialized: Initializing OpenGL compositing

Module  "features" is registered 

These are the disabled plugins: ("activitymanager_plugin_dummy", "activitymanager_plugin_nepomuk") 

Initializing plugin: "activitymanager_plugin_slc" 

Initializing plugin: "activitymanager_plugin_globalshortcuts" 

This is the current thread id for Activities 139907501299584 QThread(0x6410c0) 

Initializing plugin: "activitymanager_plugin_virtualdesktopswitch" 

VirtualDesktopSwitch::init 

Module  "org.kde.ActivityManager.VirtualDesktopSwitch" is registered 

Initializing plugin: "activitymanager_plugin_sqlite" 

Module  "org.kde.ActivityManager.Resources.Scoring" is registered 

kwin(31160) KWin::GlxBackend::initBufferConfigs: Drawable visual (depth  24 ): 0x "71"

kwin(31160) KWin::GlxBackend::initBufferConfigs: Drawable visual (depth  32 ): 0x "b4"

kwin(31160) KWin::GlxBackend::initBuffer: Buffer visual (depth  24 ): 0x "6f"

QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/toto/.kde4/share/config/activitymanager-pluginsrc

Initializing plugin: "activitymanager_plugin_activityranking" 

OpenGL vendor string:                   NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string:                 GeForce 9500 GT/PCIe/SSE2

OpenGL version string:                  2.1.2 NVIDIA 313.18

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20 NVIDIA via Cg compiler

Driver:                                 NVIDIA

Driver version:                         313.18

GPU class:                              G80/G90

OpenGL version:                         2.1.2

GLSL version:                           1.20

X server version:                       1.13.2

Linux kernel version:                   3.8.1

Direct rendering:                       no

Requires strict binding:                no

GLSL shaders:                           yes

Texture NPOT support:                   yes

Virtual Machine:                        no

NO VSYNC! glXGetVideoSync, haveSwapInterval, glXIsDirect true true 0 

kwin(31160) KWin::GlxBackend::init: DB: true , Direct: false

kwin(31160) KWin::SceneOpenGL1::SceneOpenGL1: OpenGL 1 compositing successfully initialized

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

kwin(31160) KWin::currentRefreshRate: Vertical Refresh Rate (as detected by XF86VM):  60 Hz

kwin(31160) KWin::currentRefreshRate: Vertical Refresh rate  60 Hz

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/HL_DT_ST_DVDRAM_GH22NS50_K3T997E5648" : property "Drive" does not exist 

running in thread ActivityRanking 

kcminit_startup: Fatal IO error: client killed

kglobalaccel: Fatal IO error: client killed

klauncher: Exiting on signal 15

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

QProcess: Destroyed while process is still running.

kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit4: sending SIGHUP to children.

Unable to start Dr. Konqi

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.

drkonqi: cannot connect to X server :0

kdeinit4: sending SIGTERM to children.

kdeinit4: Exit.

 Attempting to start /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/drkonqi directly

```

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a du monde là...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## guilc

Ouais, on dirait bien qu'il y a du monde là dedans...

Si je regarde chez moi, en particulier il y a ça que je n'ai pas :  NO VSYNC! glXGetVideoSync, haveSwapInterval, glXIsDirect true true 0

La je tire complètement au pif. Si tu essayes de changer la propriété GLVSync dans .kde4/share/config/kwinrc ? (par défaut à true, la passer à false).

Mais c'est vraiment à l'aveugle là.

Et sinon, tu as essayé avec le driver "nouveau" au lieu du driver proprio ? (chez moi j'utilise nouveau, et je n'ai pas ce genre de crash...) à une époque, kwin avait du mal avec le driver proprio, je ne sais pas si ça a évolué...

----------

## bivittatus

Alors...au niveau de la valeur de GLVSync dans .kde4/share/config/kwinrc, çàa n'a rien changé...maintenant, je me charge d'installer nouveau...on va bien voir ce que ça donne...plus que 2 packages à compiler et je teste!   :Laughing: 

Edit: Héhéééééé...il y a du mieux!!!  :Wink: 

J'ai réussi à me connecter à ma session normale et mon conky est redevenu transparent, tout ça grâce au driver nouveau! Merci guilc!!!  :Very Happy: 

Il me reste encore quelques problèmes par contre...je n'arrive pas à utiliser tous les effets (bureau en cube par exemple...) et mes terminaux ne sont pas redevenus transparents eux...

Ca avance...ça avance...!!!

Merci à toi et si tu as de bonnes idées pour mes derniers problèmes...je suis preneur!!!  :Wink: 

Edit 2: Tout fonctionne!!! En fait, j'avais oublié de faire un eselect opengl set xorg-x11...à la suite de quoi j'ai rebooté histoire de m'assurer que tout serait bien pris en compte...et là, j'ai bien ma transparence au niveau des terminaux et le cube est revenu avec tous les autres effets apparemment!!! 

Un énorme merci pour ton aide!  :Wink: 

A+

----------

